# freesat hd in dubai



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

will it work in dubai?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Is that a Free to Air box? If so, yes. It will just need to be connected to a dish and tuned to pick up the FTA stations.


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

yes,i currently live in france and i get all the english channels free ,i will just have to get a new dish and it will still work??? yippee
thank you bedougirl


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, but you won't get the same channels. You will only get the FTA channels that are available here. So, good news, yes it will work, but the bad news is you won't be able to watch what you are watching where you live now.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Yes, but you won't get the same channels. You will only get the FTA channels that are available here. So, good news, yes it will work, but the bad news is you won't be able to watch what you are watching where you live now.


Not true! Depends what decoder card you have and what channels they are set for. We have a Dreambox and card to get all the FTA and also paid German/Polish/English channels.


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

i dont have any card,i bought the freesat box second hand in switzerland,plugged it to the telly connected it to the dish then got a nice little telly man to come around with his 'satellite search machine thing ' and tuned in everything for me, et voila!!! all the english fta channels!


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

sometimes fta and satellite channels have not the same TV programs


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey thats ok,i have this system up and running for 5yrs now and i am happy with what i get, in total here in france i have bbc1,bbc2,itv1,channel 4 and 5,itv 2,3,4 ,us programmes,french the list goes on.even if i get a few in dubai i will be happy,i have 2 kids so i dont have a lot of time for telly but if i can get a few channels i'll still be a happy bunny! )


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure what a Dreambox is but with a standard cardless box you will get the following general entertainment and movie FTA channels on Nilesat - MBC - 2, 4, Action, Max and Persia, Dubai One, Fox, Fox Movies, FX, Top Movies and Kuwait 2. For news - BBC World, CNN, France 24 (you can get English and I think French), CCTV, Jazeera, Bloomberg. Also there's MTV. Arabia and City 7, which is a little difficult to describe. There are other channels that you can pick up the odd English programme on such as Fatafeat (cookery) and Infinity (general entertainment) and MBC3, which is a kid's channel. It could be there are a few others that are new, but these are the main ones I know of. I think, if you get a second dish and have it pointed in another direction, you may be able to find other channels, but your satellite man would know better than me 


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for all the information Bedougirl,i'll give it a try when i get there and give you an update on what happens and if it works!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

No problem. Good luck with the move.


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

thank you


----------

